# Great Tag Lines



## paranoid marvin (Jun 4, 2013)

I love these on films, the best are as memorable as the posters advertising them.

What would you say are the greatest, most successful and your particular favourites.

Here are a few of mine; I'm sure you will all know the movies they come from.

*'What you call hell, he calls home'*

*'Man is the warmest place to hide'*

*'Who you gonna call?'*

And my favourite... 

*'A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...'*


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 5, 2013)

In space, no-one can hear you scream.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 5, 2013)

Be Afraid. Be Very Afraid....


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 5, 2013)

If your skin doesn't crawl then it's on too tight.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 5, 2013)

Got most of them, although the very first took a while.

The only one I did not get was that Long time ago, galaxy far away one...

***

*There Can Be Only One...*


----------



## biodroid (Jun 5, 2013)

Yippee kiyay mother f****r. I'll be back.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 5, 2013)

The only winning move is... not to play.


 Nice planet. We'll take it!


----------



## Droflet (Jun 8, 2013)

You call that a knife? Ha. Now that's a knife. 


They're heeerrrre. 


I'm here to chew gum and kick ass, and I'm all outta gum.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Jun 8, 2013)

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## George Ian (Jun 11, 2014)

Not really a tag line and not SF either, but I like:
'Knock, knock...' by John Wayne moments after he smashes a door to pieces to get into a room.


----------



## farntfar (Jun 11, 2014)

John Wayne moments?

Well I'll be a suck egg mule.


otherwise.

You know how to whistle, don't you Steve? You just put your lips together and blow!


----------



## Flyerman11 (Jun 11, 2014)

One Ring To Rule Them All   ------------ You know!

The Classic Story About an Boy and His Mother ---------------- Psycho

Thank God It's Only a Motion Picture -------------------- Airplane!

and my all time favorite:

An Offer You Can't Refuse -------------------- You know!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jun 25, 2014)

They're here.


----------



## farntfar (Jun 25, 2014)

You'll believe a man can fly.


----------



## wam (Jul 22, 2014)

farntfar said:


> You'll believe a man can fly.


First saw that as a transatlantic in-flight movie. If you don't believe a man can fly what are you doing at 20,000 feet?


----------



## JoanDrake (Jul 22, 2014)

Now apologize to my mule


Didn't your mama ever tell you not to break wind with your mouth?


----------



## Michael Colton (Jul 22, 2014)

"Trapped in time. Surrounded by evil. Low on gas."


----------



## Huttman (Jul 23, 2014)

_You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll kiss four bucks good-bye. 
_OK, that was for the Star Wars spoof called Hardware Wars, but it makes me still laugh 35 years later.


----------

